# The Old Footlocker / No CCW Allowed



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have never been in the place but was passing by and decided to stop and see if they had some para cord today. As I was getting out of the truck I notice a bright no concealed weapons allowed sign. 

I was kind of surprised they would have that policy. I was carrying in an IWB leather/kydex hybrid type holster and it's not that easy to just slip off and throw in the console. Well actually it's easy to take off but not so easy to put back on while sitting in a truck none the less. I did not want to un-holster my gun and put it in the console un-holstered with one in the chamber. Being careful it would have probably been fine, but I just don't want to get into bad habits and make exceptions to my own safety rules. 

At that point I just said screw it, if he has a problem with licensed citizens exercising their right to carry in his store then I don't care to give him any business. Probably wouldn't have had anything I was interested in anyhow.

On another note, does anyone know where to get para cord around here? I want to make a key chain lanyard with a monkeys fist or just buy one already made.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Those signs mean nothing. You are breaking no law by ignoring them. Only if they discover you are actually carrying a weapon - have the sign in place - and they ask you to disarm or leave, and you refuse - can you be charged with trespass.

Concealed means concealed to me - he'll never know I'm carrying unless the SHTF and I have to draw & fire. Even then, I have violates no law...

So, I never "see" those sign when they are posted!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 what scuba said those signs are "store policy" not state law..


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

x3 on the "policy vs.law". Exceptions are clearly defined in the application packet for a concealed weapons permit. 
That being said, if a business doesn't like me carrying my legal concealed weapon, they don't get my business.
There's a Circle K in Destin that I stopped at once (while carrying), with a similar "no weapons" sign. I got my gas, and never went back. I hope that if any of their employees are ever put in harm's way by a criminal, that someone with the means to defend them just happens to be there, and disregards their legally useless sign. I'm sorry, but I won't. 
sj1


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Brownsville Army/Navy has all the paracord you could want. +1 on not doing business with the footlocker.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Scuba is spot on, a list of policies does not make a pimple on the ass of a law. I pay no heed to signs, they are just that, writing on a placard, that mean absolutely nothing....sign, sign, everywhere a sign, blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my mind, do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign......


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

scubapro said:


> Those signs mean nothing. You are breaking no law by ignoring them. Only if they discover you are actually carrying a weapon - have the sign in place - and they ask you to disarm or leave, and you refuse - can you be charged with trespass.
> 
> Concealed means concealed to me - he'll never know I'm carrying unless the SHTF and I have to draw & fire. Even then, I have violates no law...
> 
> So, I never "see" those sign when they are posted!


I hear ya. I was just a little put off by the sign at a place like that. No way I'm going into a convinence store unarmed sign or no sign. I figure that is one of the most likely places to run into trouble especialy at night. Being an Army/Navy store I assume the owner is probably prior military. He must think their ridiculous ban on carrying on base is a good idea and figures he will implement it at his store as well. You would think the shooting at Ft. Hood wood have people rethinking the policy that creates free fire zones for anyone who wants to pick off defenseless soldiers. 

I


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

That sign makes no sense. I've met the owner Andy Tempesta and have done business with him before. I personally have never heard of the sign until now. From my conversations with him he's politically conservative and enjoys collecting military arms.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You should have opened the door and shouted
"oops, sorry, just read your no weapons sign. guess I can never shop here again."
And then leave.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Halls Hardware in Milton has para cord. I think it's $5.99 for 50 or 150ft.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

How would they know if you're carrying? It's concealed...?


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

All the loacal Waffle House's have signs posted stated "No Weapons allow". They are affixed to the outside wall. Does that stop me from carrying in there, hell no. I'm always packing.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Those signs mean nothing. You are breaking no law by ignoring them. Only if they discover you are actually carrying a weapon - have the sign in place - and they ask you to disarm or leave, and you refuse - can you be charged with trespass.
> 
> Concealed means concealed to me - he'll never know I'm carrying unless the SHTF and I have to draw & fire. Even then, I have violates no law...
> 
> So, I never "see" those sign when they are posted!


+2 for SCUBAPRO.
I know him. Probably had some newbie ccw people pulling out their guns to try on WWI holsters! Or some thuggalicious types coming to prep for TEOTWAWKI urban style. Remember with all the new typically (NOT ALL)uneducated ccw carriers, the ccw reputation is changing.


----------



## Military Surplus (Feb 28, 2012)

This is Andy Tempesta, owner of The Old Footlocker Military Surplus. We have been in business for 7 years and over that time we have had numerous incidents of people with concealed permits showing off, unholstering, leaving weapons on the counter while trying on clothes, walking in with loaded firearms in their hands, and one guy that even waved a loaded firearm in my wife's face while he was seeing if it would fit in a holster. Bottom line is that many of these folks with permits either dont know the laws, or simply dont care to respect them. As the owner of this business, I have a responsibility towards the safety of everyone on my property. So for now the sign stays up. Thank you to those on this thread for your support, and thank you to those that understand and respect our firearms laws.
www.pensmilsurp.com


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Capt Ron said:


> +2 for SCUBAPRO.
> I know him. Probably had some newbie ccw people pulling out their guns to try on WWI holsters! Or some thuggalicious types coming to prep for TEOTWAWKI urban style. Remember with all the new typically (NOT ALL)uneducated ccw carriers, the ccw reputation is changing.


Could be. You mean to say the $150 gun show class where they herd them through like cattle and "safely" discharge one shot produces uneducated ccw carriers? That can't be.

I didn't want some guy going nuts because he saw a faint print. You never know about some of those wigged out fantasy commando types. Having never seen the owner I was envisioning Gary Busey in Black Sheep.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Military Surplus said:


> This is Andy Tempesta, owner of The Old Footlocker Military Surplus. We have been in business for 7 years and over that time we have had numerous incidents of people with concealed permits showing off, unholstering, leaving weapons on the counter while trying on cloths, walking in with loaded firearms in their hands, and one guy that even waved a loaded firearm in my wife's face while he was seeing if it would fit in a holster. Bottom line is that many of these folks with permits either dont know the laws, or simply dont care to respect them. As the owner of this business, I have a responsibility towards the safety of everyone on my property. So for now the sign stays up. Thank you to those on this thread for your support, and thank you to those that understand and respect our firearms laws.
> www.pensmilsurp.com


That's understandable on your part with what you have experienced. It's distressing that people with permits would show such a disreguard for basic firearms safety. Thanks for replying and clearing up the reasons behind it. No offense on the Gary Busey character reference and photo I hope.


----------



## Military Surplus (Feb 28, 2012)

One other comment. Since we put the sign up we have had no problems at all. Thanks


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If someone ignores your sign - and comes in with a CCW, and their cover garment inadvertently gives up concealment for a second... Are you going to ask them to leave or else "tresspass" them?

Just curious...


----------



## SunnyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

i just wanted to say the old footlockers great. had my 5 year old nephew in there today and they were very friendly even had a restored jeep out front with a m60 mounted on top, very cool stuff there


----------

